# Louis Vuitton Dog Bag



## charmypoo

I came across Louis Vuitton's new Baxter Collection with a gorgeous dog bag! I don't even want to think about what this bag is priced (couldn't resist $1360). This may be a good addition for all the LV lovers out there.

Please no flaming - I do know this bag is not for everyone but I also know there are some bag lovers on here.


----------



## KandiMaltese

Oooh..it's beautiful, really. :wub: :wub:


----------



## pixxee84

I love it!!!!! But the boyfriend says that I have to wear my last LV a little while longer before getting a new one ... but I will def. keep this in mind! Really Cute!!!


----------



## belibaby14

Wow, it's really nice. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Oh, I love it. I looked at their earlier version of a dog carrier and didn't like it at all - very stiff. This looks great. But, I've gotten bit by another bug (Hermes) and they don't - to my knowledge - sell dog carriers. Thank goodness. :smheat:


----------



## daisyg

OH! Wow it is beautiful!

Now.....how can I get hubby to purchase it for me???

hehe!


----------



## charmypoo

> Oh, I love it. I looked at their earlier version of a dog carrier and didn't like it at all - very stiff. This looks great. But, I've gotten bit by another bug (Hermes) and they don't - to my knowledge - sell dog carriers. Thank goodness. :smheat:[/B]


I have been avoiding the Hermes website and store for a while. They are dangerous!!!


----------



## njdrake

That is one great looking carrier! I love LV! I have one of the older LV carriers but this looks so much nicer. I try not to look at them


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*I love that bag, it's really cute*


----------



## Krystal

I LOVE IT!!!!! When I went into the LV store here in San Diego I was telling my bf that I wanted that carrier!! He just rolls his eyes and says, "I know, anything for my little princesses!"


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oooh very nice!! I got a LV knockoff at Nationals, although I' haven't used it yet! But whooo boy, that's a stiff price tag for a dog carrier! I like the style though.


----------



## msmagnolia

I love it. I'm going to check it out. I wonder if it zips all the way, or if the top is open.......


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Oh, I love it. I looked at their earlier version of a dog carrier and didn't like it at all - very stiff. This looks great. But, I've gotten bit by another bug (Hermes) and they don't - to my knowledge - sell dog carriers. Thank goodness. :smheat:[/B]



LOL ~ I was wondering if they made carriers. Wow!! Wouldn't that be something. Talk about a Spoiled Maltese :chili: :chili: 

Love the LV bag, and the price is actually not bad.


----------



## paris'mom

I think it's cute. 

I really like the Mark Jacob influence since he came to the house of Vuitton. 

Where have u been Charm?!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu

OoOoO! I want that one. I have a vintage LV French Company sac chien, but it's too small for Bogey. And I never liked the newer versions. This one I like!

And for all the LV lovers, they have a new speedy bag coming out Feb. 1 - The Richard Prince Aquarelle. To.die.for. It's similar to the Murakami multicolor. I'm trying to figure out how to get it w/out my husband noticing that I have a new bag.

Why no, I'm not obsessed. Why?


----------



## Missy&Maggie

OMG, I love it!!!! :wub: I think that Maggie might just have to it!!!! I might just have to make a trip to the LV store to check it out!!! Now, I'm glad that I waited!!!




> I LOVE IT!!!!! When I went into the LV store here in San Diego I was telling my bf that I wanted that carrier!! He just rolls his eyes and says, "I know, anything for my little princesses!"[/B]



Sounds just like my Fiance!!! :shocked:


----------



## charmypoo

> I think it's cute.
> 
> I really like the Mark Jacob influence since he came to the house of Vuitton.
> 
> Where have u been Charm?![/B]


Life has been a little hectic and crazy. I moved sometime last year and work kinda took over. I tried to stay off the forums so I won't spend too much time on the computer. These Maltese do suck you back.


----------



## charmypoo

I am so happy to find bag lover on here. I was so scared that people will get upset. I am a huge bag lover and I haven't seen many dog bags that I loved. I didn't much like the first LV bag and hated the Gucci one. I did get the Burberry one which is beautiful but that bag only fits Sparkle and Cupcake (it is really for a 3 - 3.5 lbs). I have several of the Juicy ones but I found them bulky and hard to carry.

One thing .. I can't say I get them for the babies. They have more than enough and they would be happy being carried in a cardboard box. I have to admit that it is just for me or my boyfriend will say I am making excuses to buy yet another bag. So here goes .. "I want it for myself". Heheh.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> I am so happy to find bag lover on here. I was so scared that people will get upset. I am a huge bag lover and I haven't seen many dog bags that I loved. I didn't much like the first LV bag and hated the Gucci one. I did get the Burberry one which is beautiful but that bag only fits Sparkle and Cupcake (it is really for a 3 - 3.5 lbs). I have several of the Juicy ones but I found them bulky and hard to carry.
> 
> One thing .. I can't say I get them for the babies. They have more than enough and they would be happy being carried in a cardboard box. I have to admit that it is just for me or my boyfriend will say I am making excuses to buy yet another bag. So here goes .. "I want it for myself". Heheh.[/B]


I don't care for the Gucci bag, either. NM carries it. I haven't seen a Burberry bag - would you post a picture?


----------



## charmypoo

> I love it. I'm going to check it out. I wonder if it zips all the way, or if the top is open.......[/B]


It is a open top version so it can really just be used for walking around. I actually like the open top ones when I take the kids out for shopping.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

OMG IS THIS A NEW ONE?!?!?!!??!  although i'm in no position to spend this kind of money right now...that will be a rent payment for me...LOL.


----------



## jadey

beautiful :wub: i really like that bag~ im not into the collars but the bag is beautiful.


----------



## Moxie'smom

> I came across Louis Vuitton's new Baxter Collection with a gorgeous dog bag! I don't even want to think about what this bag is priced (couldn't resist $1360). This may be a good addition for all the LV lovers out there.
> 
> Please no flaming - I do know this bag is not for everyone but I also know there are some bag lovers on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


a

When did this one come out. I collect a lot of LV and i never saw this. It must be new. I'll have to check the NY store. Great Bag..but I like the older version, actually the first le sac chien...no one knows you have a dog in there. This one is beautiful but it looks like a beautiful pocket book.


----------



## saltymalty

> I am so happy to find bag lover on here. I was so scared that people will get upset. I am a huge bag lover and I haven't seen many dog bags that I loved. I didn't much like the first LV bag and hated the Gucci one. I did get the Burberry one which is beautiful but that bag only fits Sparkle and Cupcake (it is really for a 3 - 3.5 lbs). I have several of the Juicy ones but I found them bulky and hard to carry.
> 
> One thing .. I can't say I get them for the babies. They have more than enough and they would be happy being carried in a cardboard box. I have to admit that it is just for me or my boyfriend will say I am making excuses to buy yet another bag. So here goes .. "I want it for myself". Heheh.[/B]



Thank you for posting this link! I love this bag! I have been wanting a new LV bag and was actually looking at a very similar shaped handbag...you know in a pinch, I think it would look pretty nice as a regular hand bag too...kind of like a two for one, you can maximize your LV budget that way! Charmy, isn't it nice when your two favorite things come together? Your love for your pups and your love of nice bags! It's a win-win situation!


----------



## hayley

swoooooooooooooon.......this is nice. gonna see if they can get it at the LV store here in cancun because they sell everything tax-free so will be bit cheaper. just do the woman maths:
if i use the bag for 2 years = 730days
$1300 / 730days = $1.76 per day.

THATS A BARGAIN!

 (wonder why i find it hard to fill my savings account) hahaha


----------



## charmypoo

This is the Burberry dog bag. It is a photo from an ebay auction. I was too lazy to take a picture with my camera 









More Photos: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Burberry-Hay...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Nice Burberry bag. And, I was corrected--Hermes DOES make a dog carrier. I'm sunk. :shocked:


----------



## saltymalty

> swoooooooooooooon.......this is nice. gonna see if they can get it at the LV store here in cancun because they sell everything tax-free so will be bit cheaper. just do the woman maths:
> if i use the bag for 2 years = 730days
> $1300 / 730days = $1.76 per day.
> 
> THATS A BARGAIN!
> 
> (wonder why i find it hard to fill my savings account) hahaha[/B]


I like your math! But don't you think the lifetime of the bag is greater than 2 years? A LV bag should last at least 10.


----------

